# Brodie and Hemangiosarcoma/Holistic Approach to Treating



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My uncle cured his rat terrier of cancer using flourescense tea. I am not sure what kind of cancer the dog had, but it had a tumor on his neck and the vet gave him six months. With the tea, the tumor went away. My uncle stopped giving it, and the tumor came back until my uncle started giving it again. He continued giving it to his dog for more than 6 years until the dog died last winter of old age. The vet was amazed. You can buy it at any health food store, and I believe you give the dosage for a child.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Brodie's Mom,
My girl Molly also has hemagio. She was diagnosed 8-3-2011. We opted not to have her spleen removed as the ultrasound showed it was most likely in her heart also. She was only given 6-8 weeks to live. I am happy to say she is celebrating her 10th birthday today, 1 year and 3 weeks after diagnosis. 

I believe the Yunnan Biayoa has really helped her come this far. The sad thing is she is allergic to it so she gets daily doses of benedryl along with it. This seems to keep the reaction mostly under control. I would absolutely start Brodie on it. I buy mine from amazon.com I get it for for about 6 dollars a box. I buy 12 boxes at a time. The vet was charging me about 30 dollars a box!

Molly takes one capsule with breakfast and one with dinner. She could have one more capsule but it is a delecate balance trying to keep her allergic reaction to it under control. I hear allergies to the herb are not that common. 

I am so sorry you are dealing with this. I just posted about dealing with this some the other day. Here is part of that post. I hope it helps some.


I have decided Molly's cancer was not a death sentence. It was a life sentence. Because we know Molly is sick, we get to enjoy every single minute of her life! Not one part is insignificant! Every moment is precious. I am so glad I know. I know that may sound odd, but now... I never take one minute with her for granted. I kiss her goodnight and give her lots of love before I slip into bed. I call her up on the bed in the morning and we just hang out for a bit. Every single time she comes to me she gets lots of attention and love. I try to make her breakfast and dinner special. I love it whens she's having a good time and I comfort her when she's feeling less than perfect. Every single moment with her is a memory making opportunity and I am trying to create as many memories as I can.


----------



## Brodie's Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Allan's Girl -- I have already bought 3 boxes of YB from Amazon. We are have an appointment with a Holistic Vet on Tuesday (next). I am so encouraged by your post. And I love the ending paragraph. We make everyday special for Brodie and weekends are dedicated to her enjoyment. We have taken her on many hikes, to a waterfall, swimming for the first time, on a horse and carriage ride in Atlanta, a ride on a fire truck, ice cream cones and many other special times that we can hold in our hearts as memories. God bless Molly and Brodie!!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Brodie's Mom said:


> Thank you Allan's Girl -- I have already bought 3 boxes of YB from Amazon. We are have an appointment with a Holistic Vet on Tuesday (next). I am so encouraged by your post. And I love the ending paragraph. We make everyday special for Brodie and weekends are dedicated to her enjoyment. We have taken her on many hikes, to a waterfall, swimming for the first time, on a horse and carriage ride in Atlanta, a ride on a fire truck, ice cream cones and many other special times that we can hold in our hearts as memories. God bless Molly and Brodie!!!!


I love it! What great doggy parents you are! Hugs for you and Brodie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry it is not a happy occasion. Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Brodie.


----------



## Jetdoggie (Nov 3, 2016)

Our 12yr old Was diagnosed on 10/21/16 with Hemangiosarcoma. We have opt out on chemo. After 9 days in the hospital 2 surgeries (48 hrs apart) and staples removed we are now home. Jetdoggie had 5" of his small intestine removed as this is where his tumor was found. His spleen, liver and heart are clean for now. We are giving him 3 capsules of Yunnan Baiyao 250mg 2x a day PLUS 8 I'm-Yunnity 400mg once per day. We have found the I'm-Yunnity to be very expensive we are switching to Swanson Superior Herbs Turkey Tail Mushroom. Does anyone have any information on these products. Also jet has always been a self feeder of Nutro Dog food but this has all changed. I am currently giving him a mixture of Nutro, white rice and shredded chicken 3X a day and he is eating it. I am looking for more advice. Thank you, Jetdoggie's Mom


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jetdoggie, I'm sorry to hear about your dog's cancer and surgeries. There's a lot of information on the forum, if you use the search bar to find what others have used. I've never had to deal with this, so I can't say if any of them work, but this post may be of interest. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...mangiosarcoma-some-alternative-therapies.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jetdoggie*



Jetdoggie said:


> Our 12yr old Was diagnosed on 10/21/16 with Hemangiosarcoma. We have opt out on chemo. After 9 days in the hospital 2 surgeries (48 hrs apart) and staples removed we are now home. Jetdoggie had 5" of his small intestine removed as this is where his tumor was found. His spleen, liver and heart are clean for now. We are giving him 3 capsules of Yunnan Baiyao 250mg 2x a day PLUS 8 I'm-Yunnity 400mg once per day. We have found the I'm-Yunnity to be very expensive we are switching to Swanson Superior Herbs Turkey Tail Mushroom. Does anyone have any information on these products. Also jet has always been a self feeder of Nutro Dog food but this has all changed. I am currently giving him a mixture of Nutro, white rice and shredded chicken 3X a day and he is eating it. I am looking for more advice. Thank you, Jetdoggie's Mom


I am so sorry to read about Jetdoggie and I will pray for him!


----------

